# Which - Portable heavy duty jump starter, please?



## bob44

Hello Everybody,

I have been off this site for a long time as Motorhoming has had to take a back seat in our lives for a host of reasons: Please don't ask!! Anyway, we gradually getting back into it, if only for a few odd day trips so far.

Situation: We are unable to use our MH as much as we'd like so the battery is, understandably, often too flat for starting after 2/3 weeks without hook-up, no solar panels yet. The engine battery is a decent Varta 100ah one, fitted only last winter.

( I have noted the very good advice on another thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-95373-days0-orderasc-0.html indicating that a Battery Master, or Clive Mott's Battery Bridging Circuit, will certainly extend that time. This will be taken 'in hand'…….)

In the meantime I need a portable heavy duty jump starter with enough oomph to start a Fiat 2.8 litre directly-injected turbo Diesel (she generally fires up at the first/second swing when cab battery has enough life or if jump-started from a car.) I have 'other uses' for such a device, too.

Questions: A Clarke Jump Start 1010 (Machine Mart at £88 ) seems to be fit for my purpose, but please can anyone:

1. Recommend this Clarke item from their personal experience?

2. Suggest a suitable/superior alternative?

The inclusion of a compressor facility, etc. seems to be a bonus - But how efficient are these add-ons in practice, please? (I already have a small stand alone compressor but have lost faith in that because it takes forever trying to increase tyre pressure from 60-ish by a just a few psi)

I appreciate that these questions may have been posed/answered at MHF already.

If so I apologise for not having found them and would much appreciate any relevant link(s)

Bob


----------



## Mrplodd

Your starter battery shouldnt go flat that quickly unless its knackered or something is drawing power all the time. 

Alarm perhaps??


----------



## bob44

Yes Mr P,

The alarm does drain the battery somewhat.

In the height of the summer it still started OK after five weeks, but with the winter drawing in I'm guessing on expecting only 2/3 weeks.


----------



## Mrplodd

Cheappo solar panel ( the sort that sit on the dashboard) would probably work out less than the portable jump start (but only if parked outside of course)

I have used the Clive M-G-T-B battery link but just used a length of cable and 2 crocodile clips (yes and a fuse!!) I loop the cable over the steering wheel so I dont forget its there before turning the key!! with 2 xc 110 AH leisures I never have a flat battery !!! 

(But I do also have a 100w Solar panel on the roof !!)


----------



## Bethune

An application for a Battery Brain perhaps ?
http://www.batterybrain.co.uk/


----------



## Mrplodd

Trouble with a battery brain is that it cuts off the power to the alarm, which the insurance company would be VERY unhappy about I suspect !!!


----------



## bob44

Suggestions are rolling in thick'n fast in true MHF style, all above noted & thanks!

...... but I still need a heavy duty jump starter (for MH & other uses).  



Must clock off for now - I'll catch up with any recommendations later.


----------



## moby56

Try this link

http://www.iosss.com/shopping/review.asp?prod=892&org=G&gclid=CPb-uPf_rKUCFQhO4QodOlU_YA

Costs about £40


----------



## SaddleTramp

Personally I would always recommend the "Sealey" jump starters, there are numerous to choose from, We have used these for years and they are a proven company, Our last one (Still in Use) is over 5 years old.

They vary in price the more powerful you go.


----------



## 747

I have bought a few Clarke branded items from Machine Mart over the years. They are not what I would call a quality item. Basic would be a better word.

The suggestion of a windscreen mounted solar panel is very good. I have an 8 watt one from Maplin (watch out for special offers). If you could get a slightly bigger one, about 12 watt, that would be even better. You do not need a regulator for them.


----------



## chass

I have a Clark jump start still going strong after 6years.


----------



## raynipper

moby56 said:


> Try this link
> 
> http://www.iosss.com/shopping/review.asp?prod=892&org=G&gclid=CPb-uPf_rKUCFQhO4QodOlU_YA
> 
> Costs about £40


Bought one of these for €19.90 last week in Carefour.

Ray.


----------



## trevorf

Why buy a jump start device at all. Its just a small battery in a fancy box. Far better just to buy a spare battery and a set of jump leads.



Trevor


----------



## rickndog

Beware, some of the cheap jump starters are O.K. for cars but will struggle to start a flat battery on a 2.8 diesel engine, particularly in low temperatures.

I've used a Clarke Jump Start 4000 for some 3 years now and found it to be ideal. Prices vary so it's well worth doing a price comparison check on the internet.


----------



## JockandRita

Hi there Bob44,

I was in Maplins over the weekend, and was looking at >>This Jump Starter<< which has a cranking capacity of 400amps, and a host of functional features.

As you say, it's not just for jump starting.

Good luck,

Jock.


----------



## raynipper

trevorf said:


> Why buy a jump start device at all. Its just a small battery in a fancy box. Far better just to buy a spare battery and a set of jump leads. Trevor


Your right Trevor.
But the small battery in my €19 one also fits my ride on mower. A new mower battery is €44 over here.

Ray.


----------



## Shell181

Hi

We have a Halfords own brand combined jump starter, compressor and 12 volt power supply, does all the jobs very well, it was about £80, if this helps you at all.

Michele


----------



## bob44

One Week Later. After noting all of the welcome advice above, and after other Google researches, I plumped for the Clarke Jump Start 4000, as recommended by Rickndog, from MachineMart:
http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/jump-start-4000

Although the JS 4000 was partially charged on receipt it only became fully charged after 24hours using the charger provided (their booklets says that the initial charge could take much longer). It seems a sturdy, if heavy, beast with a light but sans compressor.

As our MH had not been used for 29 days, and as the engine battery indicated only 11.86v - well less than 25% - measured at the cig. lighter socket I was fully prepared to have to jump start it with this Clark JS 4000.

But first 'Let's try to start it normally' and SWIMBO's first turn of the key merely resulted in a 'Whoops, it's still in gear' lurch, pulling yet a few more precious amps out of the already depleted battery. Into neutral for her second try - - - - - - Lo, behold, and to our great surprise/delight the engine turned over nicely and started first swing, even with that extremely low state of charge!

It's worth pointing out that our engine battery, which has now earned our 'Highly Recommended' status is a "Type 019 Varta Silver Dynamic Car Battery 12V 100Ah (Short Code: H3) 100Ah, CCA (EN) - 830A" (with a five year guarantee). At £99 it was fitted last December but only after good old MHF member's advice at this thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-77442-.html

During the past week I have been on hook-up for a few days and all on board batteries are back at peak capacity.

The Clark JS 4000? So far unused but ready for any action!

I have a Maplins solar panel on my wish list and Clive Mott's Bridging circuit on my 'to do' list.

Sorry if I have waffled on a bit but the bottom line is many thanks to all who replied to my OP; when we gain experience of using the JS 4000 I will return with a further update.

Bob L


----------



## rickndog

Hi Bob, you'll not regret the purchase. Today, I used mine to start three of my neighbours' vehicles - 2 cars and a 2.3 diesel van - worked a treat and probably still had enough charge left to do another car. 

It's now back on charge (do it every 2-3 months if you don't use it during that time, or after every use) as tonight's colder than last night and I don't want to get caught out with my own car.

Got to agree with you on the Varta Silver range of batteries -well worth paying a bit extra for.


----------



## JockandRita

rickndog said:


> Got to agree with you on the Varta Silver range of batteries -well worth paying a bit extra for.


As are the Bosch Silver range. I changed the originally fitted battery after seven years. 8O

Glad to read that you got sorted in the end Bob.

Regards,

Jock.


----------

